# best binding for 200 bucks?



## eastcoast og87 (Oct 19, 2011)

whats the best all mountain freestyle binding for around 200 that i can get this season. mounting on a burton blunt 158


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

personally I would get either Union Force or Drake SuperSport


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

eastcoast og87 said:


> whats the best all mountain freestyle binding for around 200 that i can get this season. mounting on a burton blunt 158


K2 uprise? Save some bucks and get the 2011 version.

Others I have my eye on (no experience) Raiden Phantom. That thing looks sick. Higher than your price range though.

Nitro: Phantom Binding 2011/2012 - YouTube

raiden zero.

Rome 390 boss/targas also


----------



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

picked up a nice pair of new Rome Targas for $199 end of last season. They rock; check the many reviews on-line.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

k2 formula. Paid like a 100 for them and they are awesome bindings


----------



## ddubs515 (Sep 21, 2011)

i second the union force


----------



## butteryNS (Oct 18, 2011)

i would recomend the new Drake Fifty bindings. i have the 2012 model and they were about 160 and they are a pretty awesome high quality binding. heres a video with their full 2012 line up.

Drake Bindings 2012 - YouTube


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Why am I suddenly seeing Drake's name popping up...

For $200 and less Raiden Zero's, K2 Formulas, Indy's, and Uprises, and Flux TT30's.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Why am I suddenly seeing Drake's name popping up...
> 
> For $200 and less Raiden Zero's, K2 Formulas, Indy's, and Uprises, and Flux TT30's.


Drake no good?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't know anyone except J.O.E. that rides them. He's sponsored so that doesn't count. So are they terrible? Noone knows. Cause noone rides them. Why risk it when you have known, well done options? Especially if you're on a budget and can't afford to buy crap, then rebuy.


----------



## snafs (Dec 25, 2010)

3rd on union forces


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Its hard to pass up the bindings priced at 249.99 its like a whole different world of quality for just 50 more bucks. Im digging the capo's this year. its 50 more fellas dish it out and be happier


----------



## crozierm (Mar 13, 2011)

I got some 2012 K2 Formulas for $155 last week, but I haven't ridden them yet. They don't seem to get much love online, but folks in the shops around here seem pretty impressed with them. The seem like a lot of binding for the money, yet are sturdy and simple enough not to cause headaches.

I was replacing 2007 Cartels which were showing their age. I also want to try less forward lean and canted footbeds.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have the Ride Deltas and the K2 Formulas love both of them can be found for under 200 easy.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

4th for forces.


----------



## Jeb (Feb 26, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I don't know anyone except J.O.E. that rides them. He's sponsored so that doesn't count. So are they terrible? Noone knows. Cause noone rides them. Why risk it when you have known, well done options? Especially if you're on a budget and can't afford to buy crap, then rebuy.


I've ridden my Drake Matrix bindings for years. Not a single issue. Very responsive, comfortable, and extremely durable. No complaints at all. I started with some Burtons years ago (sorry, dont remember the model) and a ratchet broke after about 5 days! I took them back and the salesman put me onto the Drakes, saying that they were quality if not a big name.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

drake and northwave are the same company. They just arnt popular in the US but when i was living in England and riding in europe alot of people rode/wore thier products. Its kind of like nitro not huge in the US but in europe people love it. (one of my friends rides a pair of drakes...dont know the type... he has had them for 4 years and rides a ton and never had any problems) my personal experiance on drakes is zero though. I tend only use canted bindings now :/


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

alternatively, you can get a $300 pair of Burton Cartels bindings for $150, simply by doing an internet search and grabbing last years model. they are still out there.

and while everyone has their preference, you can never go wrong with Cartels.

IMHO, that's your best bet.


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

I have been riding Drake Supersport bindings and Northwave boots for the last four years and loved them both. Well made, responsive, worth a shot if you are in the market for bindings


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

fattrav said:


> Drake no good?


Drake was the shit back in like 2003. I think they packed up and moved their facilities to East Bumfuck, Omaha or something, and you don't hear very much about them anymore.

Also, I had a pair of Drake SuperSports pretty sure they were not freestyle bindings, relatively stiff highback IIRC but I guess that could have changed.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Although I agree the Cartel is a solid binding and many people use them for freestyle, I think Ride Deltas especially with the canted footbed are a better option. But, that's just my opinion.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

I can't believe nobody has meantioned rome 390's/390 boss bindings. I have no experience with buying any bindings but i've heard nothing but good about them.


----------



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah - I saw a pair of 2011 390 Bosses going for $174 on evo.com outlet last week. I thought about getting them and figured I'd sleep on it. The next morning they were gone and someone else had already bought them


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

borborygmii said:


> Yeah - I saw a pair of 2011 390 Bosses going for $174 on evo.com outlet last week. I thought about getting them and figured I'd sleep on it. The next morning they were gone and someone else had already bought them


Can't sleep on deals like that, especially when they had an additional 20% off code on EVO Outlet.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

borborygmii said:


> Yeah - I saw a pair of 2011 390 Bosses going for $174 on evo.com outlet last week. I thought about getting them and figured I'd sleep on it. The next morning they were gone and someone else had already bought them


Wow, I would've bought those in a heartbeat.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 25, 2011)

Cartels are a good all-around binding, can't go wrong. I also just bought a pair of Union Forces and love them so far.


----------



## eastcoast og87 (Oct 19, 2011)

have you had any problem with the toe straps or buckles on the forces? that seems to be an issue for some


----------



## snafs (Dec 25, 2010)

eastcoast og87 said:


> have you had any problem with the toe straps or buckles on the forces? that seems to be an issue for some


The toe strap buckle on the right binding on the Datas I bought the first year Union was around got stuck after 5 seasons of major abuse. Bindings are still rideable just can be a bit awkward to put my foot in.


The Forces I have are from last season and so far so good. Have not had a problem with them personally.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Can't believe no one said 390. :dunno:


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> K2 uprise? Save some bucks and get the 2011 version.
> 
> Others I have my eye on (no experience) Raiden Phantom. That thing looks sick. Higher than your price range though.
> 
> ...





hot-ice said:


> I can't believe nobody has meantioned rome 390's/390 boss bindings. I have no experience with buying any bindings but i've heard nothing but good about them.


. 
btw That's exactly what i said.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

I second the rome 390/390 boss. Honestly, i would spend the extra 20 bucks and get 390 bosses. If that's not possible in your case, check out some K2's. They are super nice and they have great stuff under 200, except for the hurrithane.... which I hate...


----------

